# The hunt for 20" smallmouth - O'Shaughnessy, Griggs, or the river?



## RiparianRanger

Primarily an on-foot river angler in search of the elusive 20" smallmouth. I acquired a boat last year and have yet to put in on either of the two reservoirs formed by damming the Scioto River. For those familiar with this waterway, where are the best odds to land a (pre-2017 revised scale) Fish Ohio smallmouth? Put differently, I imagine in the colder months smallmouth take refuge in the relatively deep waters of the twin reservoirs. However, this time of year are the flowing waters of the main river better for big bronzebacks or do the biggest specimens hold back in Griggs and O'Shay?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Add a 3rd. Alum creek. In my boat alone myself or someone else have landed 6 smallies over the 20" mark. [email protected]"


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Oh and usually saugeye fishing. They've been caught on a slow death had was with a chunk of crawler, trolling a jsr7, casting red eyes and swims


----------



## Fishin Finatic

Alum for sure! Drop shot @15'


----------



## Govbarney

Oshay sucks for Smallies IMO, its more of a Largemouth lake. As far as Griggs vs the rest of the Scioto, its 6 in one and half dozen in the other, its just easier to pattern them in the river. I agree with the other posters, your best bet to get a 20in + fish in central Ohio has got to be in Alum. I have never caught one out of their myself , and I'm not saying it would be easy, but the environment of Alum would lend better to bigger smallies. For what its worth largest non-Lake Erie smallmouth I ever caught was 19.5 inches out of the Olentangy.


----------



## Govbarney

RiparianRanger said:


> ...However, this time of year are the flowing waters of the main river better for big bronzebacks or do the biggest specimens hold back in Griggs...


 The only time I have consistently caught SMs and not LMs in Griggs is Late Late fall ( like November/December ), I surmise its because Griggs is the main wintering hole for the smallmouth that inhabit the river north of Griggs.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Thanks everyone. My craft (shown in my avatar) is perfect for Hoover and other limited HP lakes. While the twin reservoirs are unrestricted, from what I see when driving by they look relatively calm and under utilized versus Alum, which is a washing machine of pleasure boaters on the weekend. So while I'd like to hit Alum, I get the impression I'd be confined to the shallow north end, or limited to October through April.


----------



## jray

I would say imho there's a better chance of a 20+ smallie in Hoover than in oshay or Griggs


----------



## SMBHooker

93stratosfishnski said:


> Add a 3rd. Alum creek. In my boat alone myself or someone else have landed 6 smallies over the 20" mark. [email protected]"


Pix please!


----------



## Marshall

RiparianRanger said:


> Thanks everyone. My craft (shown in my avatar) is perfect for Hoover and other limited HP lakes. While the twin reservoirs are unrestricted, from what I see when driving by they look relatively calm and under utilized versus Alum, which is a washing machine of pleasure boaters on the weekend. So while I'd like to hit Alum, I get the impression I'd be confined to the shallow north end, or limited to October through April.


I guess u have never experienced wake boarding at griggs. Griggs is the best option but big ones usually show up late in the year. Oshay is not that good. They are in there but way more smallies in griggs.


----------



## acklac7

SMBHooker said:


> Pix please!


He's posted them on here before if you search hard enough. Alum Creek Lake has some Lake-Erie class Smallies.


----------



## Deazl666




----------



## Saugeyefisher

RiparianRanger said:


> Thanks everyone. My craft (shown in my avatar) is perfect for Hoover and other limited HP lakes. While the twin reservoirs are unrestricted, from what I see when driving by they look relatively calm and under utilized versus Alum, which is a washing machine of pleasure boaters on the weekend. So while I'd like to hit Alum, I get the impression I'd be confined to the shallow north end, or limited to October through April.


If your willing to brave the harbors and bays of lake Erie in your boat,you will be just fine on alum.
Your gonna get hit with a few big wakes,but keep your head on a swivel an watch out for the idiots an there's plenty of huge smallies in alum. My pb is from alum,an same with my uncle. An we have both caught 100's of smallies from Erie an st.clair. 
I just look at boat traffic as part of game in Ohio lakes,learn to use it to your advantage.

I also agree, probably easier to get a 20"+ from both alum and Hoover then it is Griggs or osheay.....


----------



## ML1187

You need a kayak to river fish. A 20 from the river would mean 10x more to you than a lake fish


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

RiparianRanger said:


> Thanks everyone. My craft (shown in my avatar) is perfect for Hoover and other limited HP lakes. While the twin reservoirs are unrestricted, from what I see when driving by they look relatively calm and under utilized versus Alum, which is a washing machine of pleasure boaters on the weekend. So while I'd like to hit Alum, I get the impression I'd be confined to the shallow north end, or limited to October through April.


Fish later. Half have come after dark in the summer vs during the day.. no one is throwing much wake after dark


----------



## Draggin along

Good time to fish alum is when rain is in the forecast and no electricity in the sky. Pleasure boats like fair weather. You'll almost have the lake to yourself. Just bring rain gear for pop ups.


----------



## wallen34

ML1187 said:


> You need a kayak to river fish. A 20 from the river would mean 10x more to you than a lake fish


X2 on a river fish over 20" meaning more, I just got my first this spring. But, you definitely don't need a yak to do it, it would make things easier but not a necessity.


----------



## jray

I don't really understand meaning more? How do you judge that? on time spent? Per fish caught? Lake fish are harder to pattern and there aren't that many more 20 plus in inland lakes compared to rivers. If it makes you feel a sense of accomplishment, that's great have at it I get my accomplishment pulling a fish up from 20 feet of water. My personal best for the record was a 22 out of the olentangy river.


----------



## wallen34

jray said:


> I don't really understand meaning more? How do you judge that? on time spent? Per fish caught? Lake fish are harder to pattern and there aren't that many more 20 plus in inland lakes compared to rivers. If it makes you feel a sense of accomplishment, that's great have at it I get my accomplishment pulling a fish up from 20 feet of water. My personal best for the record was a 22 out of the olentangy river.


Obviously it's a completely personal thing, I mean isn't that what fishing is to begin with? we all just do it because we love it. Our goals are all over the spectrum I wasn't trying to degrade anyone or anything like that. I guess for me I have grown up fishing the rivers and have fishing them hard and when I finally broke the 20" mark I was ecstatic! I wasn't trying to bash any lake or anything just saying that a 20" smallie out of a river is more rare (imo) than one out of, let's say alum. Regardless of the fact, a 20" smallie is something to be proud of around central ohio.


----------



## fool4fish

I agree with wallen i think the food sources are way greater in our lakes than our rivers no.1 and no.2 i see that contributed to growth rate most importantly 3. River fish deal with constant out of control forces flood n drought low pool n still thrive to make 20 inches is a tougher older fish. i always seen river fish being tougher. flathead love small bass n the river holds more cats than any lake so predated more. river fish dont get half the free nightcrawler under the bobber meals offered that these more popular lakes do. just a few reasons why i agree with wallen not trying to start a war just my opinions


----------



## fool4fish

Also btw why 20 in. Cause thats eries fo size? Im not 100 percent on this but i believe they made an inland size for smallie n it was 18 or 19 in. For inland i believe. erie stayed same at 20


----------



## wallen34

fool4fish said:


> Also btw why 20 in. Cause thats eries fo size? Im not 100 percent on this but i believe they made an inland size for smallie n it was 18 or 19 in. For inland i believe. erie stayed same at 20


The reason behind 20" is that was the fish o mark until this past year. They are just a rather rare size around here and it has sort of developed into the benchmark size for a true pig!!


----------



## fool4fish

Just clarifying it has always been a benchmark in the case anglers are in the hunt for fo its a lil more attainable


----------



## Rybo

I don't fish the lakes hardly ever, as I greatly prefer the quiet of a stretch of river. I would assume your best chance would be on a lake, just due to available forage and seemingly friendlier environmental conditions.

I was just reading the DNR regulations for FO species this week and was reminded that FO Smalmouth was changed to 18" on just about any body of water save for Erie. I also share the mindset that I specifically want a river, 20" smallmouth. A 22" caught in a lake wouldn't scratch the itch, and admittedly, I don't have the skillset to find large smallmouth in flat water. To each their own.


----------



## RiparianRanger

If one were to bite the bullet and try Alum (lake) for smallmouth would the north pool (between Howard and Rt. 36) be a low probability area this time of year? Thinking there's fewer pleasure boats up that way and thus less wake.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

RiparianRanger said:


> If one were to bite the bullet and try Alum (lake) for smallmouth would the north pool (between Howard and Rt. 36) be a low probability area this time of year? Thinking there's fewer pleasure boats up that way and thus less wake.


Typically the south and middle sections hold more smallies. They are north to,just not near the numbers. 
Not much wake going on at night. Or at dawn a dusk. Or on overcast/rainy days. 
And the boat traffic bothers the fisherman way more then it bothers the fish


----------



## crittergitter

RiparianRanger said:


> If one were to bite the bullet and try Alum (lake) for smallmouth would the north pool (between Howard and Rt. 36) be a low probability area this time of year? Thinking there's fewer pleasure boats up that way and thus less wake.


Not where I would start. Start at the dam. Then, find other rocky flat areas adjacent to deep water (main marina, Cheshire Rd). As someone said, after dark can be a great time to fish Alum. Even dusk, often you show up around 6:30 or 7pm and most of the PB boats are winding down.


----------



## Dmac82

I got my 20 from the Big Darby a few years ago. Have been chasing it ever since.


----------



## odell daniel

I fished the Sciota south of Prospect last night, I have caught some real nice smallies down there. I caught 18 smallies 1 largemouth and 1 white bass, all on strike king mini buzz or a popper(not sure what model). Towards the end of my wade I landed one that had to be close to 20" i'd say 3.5 to 4lbs...I've been fishing the river for 30 yrs and this fish was by far the biggest I have ever caught or seen from the river, it hit the popper. I don't take my phone wading sorry for no pics.


----------



## ittybittyfishy

River. 20 on the mark.


----------



## odell daniel

nice one, they are killing topwater


----------



## Mover

ittybittyfishy said:


> River. 20 on the mark.


Is that a leech or worm on the side of that fish?
Nice catch!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ittybittyfishy said:


> River. 20 on the mark.


Awesome smallie! Are they already starting to school up for you,or are you just picking them off


----------



## ittybittyfishy

I'm just picking off one here or there. I've been hitting the water around 630 everyday trying for the morning bite. I've ran into a few pairs of fish but nothing close to a school. Here in the next 3/4 weeks they'll start to school. Been averaging one fish per 5 hours. Tossing a mirrolure top dog. The ones that hit it are big time smile makers for sure. That fish was in a spot that I had made cast to over 100 times and never got a fish. Even had fished it at day break. Came back around 9 am and caught her. Knew when she hit it and jumped it was Close to 20

Leaf on the side of the fish.


----------



## RiparianRanger

The prevailing wisdom is smallmouth migrate to impoundments as winter approaches. If I were lunker hunting in say December, where would you expect to find the best odds of stumbling upon big bronze?


----------



## acklac7

RiparianRanger said:


> The prevailing wisdom is smallmouth migrate to impoundments as winter approaches. If I were lunker hunting in say December, where would you expect to find the best odds of stumbling upon big bronze?


Every.Last.Thing you need to know about Winter Smallies can be found here: 

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/winter-smallie-talk.268255/

(excellent thread)


----------



## ML1187

RiparianRanger said:


> The prevailing wisdom is smallmouth migrate to impoundments as winter approaches. If I were lunker hunting in say December, where would you expect to find the best odds of stumbling upon big bronze?


Seriously ??? Bro you know better than that !


----------



## ML1187

acklac7 said:


> Every.Last.Thing you need to know about Winter Smallies can be found here:
> 
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/winter-smallie-talk.268255/
> 
> (excellent thread)


That thread changed my life.


----------



## RiparianRanger

acklac7 said:


> Every.Last.Thing you need to know about Winter Smallies can be found here:
> 
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/winter-smallie-talk.268255/
> 
> (excellent thread)





ML1187 said:


> Seriously ??? Bro you know better than that !


So two more votes for the river then. Got it


----------



## Lil Crappie

I was on a charter on Erie. We caught 90 between 7 of us. I liked the numbers. Canada out of Port Clinton. Early August.

Wading vs boating? Everyone should have these problems.


----------



## homepiece

Had one on yesterday that was pushing 20 in the big walnut yesterday. Shook the Joshy out of it's lip about 5 feet from the kayak on its third trip airborne. I have floated that stretch of the nut 7 times this summer and have not seen anything close to that size come from that stretch. I was surprised to say the least.


----------



## RiparianRanger

^That's a heck of a fish for a small flow. The forage base is hard pressed to support a high number of trophy bass. There are big ones to be sure, but the average length of mature fish is considerably higher in bigger water like the Scioto. Got a buddy that fishes the two Miami rivers. He's said 18s are a dime a dozen down there, certainly in the bigger of the two rivers, while an angler would be fortunate to land an 18 more than once a year from the creeks.

And yea, the big ones have an uncanny ability to throw the hook


----------



## Fisherman 3234

homepiece said:


> Had one on yesterday that was pushing 20 in the big walnut yesterday. Shook the Joshy out of it's lip about 5 feet from the kayak on its third trip airborne. I have floated that stretch of the nut 7 times this summer and have not seen anything close to that size come from that stretch. I was surprised to say the least.


You will have more chances to catch him this fall, just remember where he was. Throw Joshy's, cranks, and a buzz bait, you will see him again!!!


----------



## homepiece

RiparianRanger said:


> ^That's a heck of a fish for a small flow. The forage base is hard pressed to support a high number of trophy bass. There are big ones to be sure, but the average length of mature fish is considerably higher in bigger water like the Scioto.


It's funny that you stated that about the forage base. the water was very clear yesterday and when I was passing through the area I noticed that there was way more baitfish within in the small areas before and after where I hooked into it than what there was for the majority of the float. I have been through there a bunch of times, but either they were not there... or I hadn't noticed.


----------



## RiparianRanger

homepiece said:


> It's funny that you stated that about the forage base. the water was very clear yesterday and when I was passing through the area I noticed that there was way more baitfish within in the small areas before and after where I hooked into it than what there was for the majority of the float. I have been through there a bunch of times, but either they were not there... or I hadn't noticed.


The young of the year are larger and therefore more visible around this time of the season. At the same time craws are close to done molting across parts of the smallmouth range and becoming more scarce. Consequently big bronze will increasingly key in on minnow mimicking lures through the remainder of the traditional season


----------



## odell daniel

Fished the sciota last night, caught 4 smallies nothing to brag about, the bite has been slow for me for a week or so. Couldn't get a topwater bite, all caught on lemon shad joshie.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Where did you find them Odell - pools, riffles, runs? Scattered or stacked?


----------



## odell daniel

I caught them in a wide deep pool, slick water about 60 yds between two riffles when I say deep I'm talking 30 inches, this spot will usually produce 8 to 10 fish and some real nice ones, these were on the smaller side. the wind is changing and warmer nights they will be hitting again.


----------



## RiparianRanger

odell daniel said:


> I caught them in a wide deep pool, slick water about 60 yds between two riffles when I say deep I'm talking 30 inches, this spot will usually produce 8 to 10 fish and some real nice ones, these were on the smaller side. the wind is changing and warmer nights they will be hitting again.


I understand "deep" is relative, particularly in rivers, but did I read this correctly, _ 30 inches_?


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

I know of at least 3 20s that have come out of the Scioto in the last few weeks. Mine went 20.5 for a new PB. Your best best is the scioto or Alum as many have already said.


----------



## acklac7

RiparianRanger said:


> I understand "deep" is relative, particularly in rivers, but did I read this correctly, _ 30 inches_?


Upper Scioto is notoriously shallow.


----------



## loves2fishinohio

I'd say Griggs and the stretch of the river between the dam at the zoo and 270. I've caught 3 that were 20+ over the years in those two areas.


----------



## odell daniel

I fish up north on the sciota, ton of shallow stretches, the bigger fish are in the deeper holes, around bridges and downed trees, log jams. I only know of 1 stretch where the water is higher than my waste.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> I know of at least 3 20s that have come out of the Scioto in the last few weeks. Mine went 20.5 for a new PB. Your best best is the scioto or Alum as many have already said.


nice on the PB! i have lost two battles with fish i believe to be 20" in the last couple weeks from both scioto and alum. this past weekend on alum i was working a drop-shot in ~20'fow and had what i thought was a small crappie on but turned out to be a big pissed-off brown back. she streaked straight up, grabbed air next to the bow and damn near jumped in the boat. then she just bulldogged back to the bottom and i held on drag screaming. i felt her hit the bottom and she popped off. the hook was still on my line but the weight was gone so maybe the weight wrapped on the hook when she did her aerial thing. i really wish i had not seen that fish. i have not seen one firsthand like that in 7 years of fishing alum.


----------



## polebender

Bleeding Minnow said:


> nice on the PB! i have lost two battles with fish i believe to be 20" in the last couple weeks from both scioto and alum. this past weekend on alum i was working a drop-shot in ~20'fow and had what i thought was a small crappie on but turned out to be a big pissed-off brown back. she streaked straight up, grabbed air next to the bow and damn near jumped in the boat. then she just bulldogged back to the bottom and i held on drag screaming. i felt her hit the bottom and she popped off. the hook was still on my line but the weight was gone so maybe the weight wrapped on the hook when she did her aerial thing. i really wish i had not seen that fish. i have not seen one firsthand like that in 7 years of fishing alum.


Those big ones are just pure muscle! And mean! Lol!


----------



## RiparianRanger

Not sure why I didn't think of this earlier. The image below is a summary table for all Fish Ohio smallmouth submissions for the five year period ending 2016 for inland lakes and rivers. Note the data is prior to ODNR lowering the FO qualifying threshold for waters outside of Erie to 18" for smallmouth. Put another way, the table shows smallmouth 20"+. 

Consistent with the poll, the Scioto river, at 46 submissions, displays the greatest number of 20" smallies over the study period for the Central Ohio region. Alum (lake) had 41, Griggs 6, and O'Shay 1. Surprisingly, Hoover had a respectable showing of 28 Fish Ohio smallmouth submissions over the five year span. I say surprisingly because I think most don't view Hoover as a top smallmouth lake. 

This begs the question: Why is the habitat at Alum so much more favorable for smallmouth than that at its sister reservoir - Hoover? Both lakes were created by impounding area creeks. They're separated by less than three miles at their closest point. Heck, they're even connected by pipeline though it is rarely used. They each run more than 50' deep with steep coves and ravines along the creek channel. Rip rap is abundant at both lakes. Thus a cursory overview of the two lakes would suggest they'd yield similar species compositions apart from stocking practices. 

Disclaimer: The data displays an obvious self selection bias. For example, GMR stands out as one of the premier bodies of water for taking a Fish Ohio smallmouth. A great fishery no doubt, but I question if it's significantly superior to the Scioto. One influencing factor, among many, could be that anglers in the area are more aware of the FO program which could account for a greater number of submissions.


----------



## 9Left

wow...those are ridiculously low numbers...I would definitely say that the GMR is just plain a better fishery, given that the Scioto is nearly 50 miles longer than the GMR. you would think that a bigger body of water with significantly more miles of habitat would be better


----------



## RiparianRanger

9Left said:


> wow...those are ridiculously low numbers...I would definitely say that the GMR is just plain a better fishery, given that the Scioto is nearly 50 miles longer than the GMR. you would think that a bigger body of water with significantly more miles of habitat would be better


Interesting perspective, 9Left. At risk of self-hijacking this thread, I'm not sure the exact reason behind the differential between the number of FO smallmouth submissions. Surely there are some intrinsic differences between various bodies of water, namely the number of anglers targeting a particular species. Originally hailing from SW Ohio I know a bit about the GMR and would categorize it as an urban stream. Having resided in the Columbus metro for over a decade I'm also familiar with the Scioto. The Scioto too sees its share of fishing pressure. My understanding is much of the Scioto south of 270 is mud bottom and therefore not ideal smallmouth habitat thus I'm inclined to agree with your assessment that the GMR is a superior smallmouth fishery. 

On the other hand, there is significant self-selection bias in the FO data. For example, I've landed three FO smallmouth from a local stream this year. I've submitted only one of them in order to get the pin. Perhaps to assist in maintaining the integrity of the data I'll submit the other two before year end. Point being, guys like ML and SMBHooker, both of which have several FO smallmouth to their credit, could be drowning in FO pins while someone like Acklac may not wish to collect more than a pin per species in order to obtain the master angler pin.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

RiparianRanger said:


> Interesting perspective, 9Left. At risk of self-hijacking this thread, I'm not sure the exact reason behind the differential between the number of FO smallmouth submissions. Surely there are some intrinsic differences between various bodies of water, namely the number of anglers targeting a particular species. Originally hailing from SW Ohio I know a bit about the GMR and would categorize it as an urban stream. Having resided in the Columbus metro for over a decade I'm also familiar with the Scioto. The Scioto too sees its share of fishing pressure. My understanding is much of the Scioto south of 270 is mud bottom and therefore not ideal smallmouth habitat thus I'm inclined to agree with your assessment that the GMR is a superior smallmouth fishery.
> 
> On the other hand, there is significant self-selection bias in the FO data. For example, I've landed three FO smallmouth from a local stream this year. I've submitted only one of them in order to get the pin. Perhaps to assist in maintaining the integrity of the data I'll submit the other two before year end. Point being, guys like ML and SMBHooker, both of which have several FO smallmouth to their credit, could be drowning in FO pins while someone like Acklac may not wish to collect more than a pin per species in order to obtain the master angler pin.


20 is extremely hard in Ohio rivers. I don't think there's too many guys that could actually skew those numbers. Now that it's 18 there's definitely people that could.


----------



## odell daniel

I have caught a couple in the sciota, I just don't ever register any of my fish for a "fish ohio pin" The sciota is a long river but most of it is 1 ft deep, The big bass are only in a few areas, most of it is worthless, especially since they removed the hydro damns. A 20" bass in the sciota is a treasure, please be gentle with these old beasts.


----------



## RiparianRanger

This angler has been sidelined for the last month. Year-end workload coupled with the holidays precluded me from hitting the water in the first three weeks of December and sub-freezing temperatures the last couple weeks limit the amount of open, fishable water. So here I sit on January 1st with early onset cabin fever dreaming of the late-March return of smallmouth season. 

Every year for the last few years my New Year's resolution has been to land a 20" smallmouth. While the average length of fish is showing progress, a pre-2017 Fish Ohio smallmouth eludes me. In an effort to stave off cabin fever I'm hoping to repurpose this thread and share fish stories of FO smallies you all have landed. Perhaps the anecdotal information will help this bronze-afflicted angler land his white whale in 2018. 

So fellow OGFers, to those of you that have a 20" smallmouth to your credit, what month did you take her? What lure did she come on? And, if you don't mind, what body of water? If this last item is too revealing perhaps "upland reservoir", "creek" or "mid-size river" will yield the same useful information. Of course, if you have a photo of your trophy surely we'd all enjoy seeing it.


----------



## Deazl666

RiparianRanger said:


> This angler has been sidelined for the last month. Year-end workload coupled with the holidays precluded me from hitting the water in the first three weeks of December and sub-freezing temperatures the last couple weeks limit the amount of open, fishable water. So here I sit on January 1st with early onset cabin fever dreaming of the late-March return of smallmouth season.
> 
> Every year for the last few years my New Year's resolution has been to land a 20" smallmouth. While the average length of fish is showing progress, a pre-2017 Fish Ohio smallmouth eludes me. In an effort to stave off cabin fever I'm hoping to repurpose this thread and share fish stories of FO smallies you all have landed. Perhaps the anecdotal information will help this bronze-afflicted angler land his white whale in 2018.
> 
> So fellow OGFers, to those of you that have a 20" smallmouth to your credit, what month did you take her? What lure did she come on? And, if you don't mind, what body of water? If this last item is too revealing perhaps "upland reservoir", "creek" or "mid-size river" will yield the same useful information. Of course, if you have a photo of your trophy surely we'd all enjoy seeing it.


October 22, 2017, on a Zoom super-fluke (green pumpkin). This is one of only two twenty-inchers I have landed in an Ohio creek, out of roughly a thousand or so smallmouth.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

all alum creek lake

2013 trolling a jointed shad rap 7
1.0mph 22.2" in late april morning hours








2014 bottom bouncing a "slow death rig" with a small piece of crawler trolling .7/1.0mph
22.0" on a hot may day in the afternoon








2015 casting a whistler jig and a chunk of crawler 20.5" July night fishing

2016 burning a red eye shad 21.5" July night fishing


----------



## riverKing

Riparianranger, April is always my best for giants per hours fished, but September still has the most over the years, followed by June, high water changed the way things worked this year though.
I dont know if we will never see another big smallmouth year like this one, it was outrageous, strong year classes plus two mild winters made for a lot more giant fish surviving to the magic mark

Also, fish more topwater if you want giant fish


----------



## odell daniel

I caught my PB river smallie this year out of the sciota, It did seem like the fish were above average this year, I caught a lot of nice ones. most of my big ones came on topwater


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

My best from the scioto was a 19.5 but I don't target bass usually most of mine come saugeye fishing


----------



## Dmac82

I caught mine late summer in a creek right after a horrible thunderstorm on a Texas rigged yum dinger. Sorry for the bad pic it was saved on a old computer


----------



## BassHunter45

Caught mine in the kokosing with a watermelon worm in may I think? It was a low flow spot that held 5 bass that day.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Drool... These folks are landing 20 inchers on fly tackle. Unreal. 

http://tightlinesflyshop.com/dt_gallery/20-inch-smallmouth-bass-club-wisconsin/


----------



## n-strut

RiparianRanger said:


> Drool... These folks are landing 20 inchers on fly tackle. Unreal.
> 
> http://tightlinesflyshop.com/dt_gallery/20-inch-smallmouth-bass-club-wisconsin/


That’s my goal for 2018, came close a few times last year.


----------



## RiparianRanger

n-strut said:


> That’s my goal for 2018, came close a few times last year.


I’m sure you posted them elsewhere but remind me, what month and lure were those taken? And did you get a length?


----------



## n-strut

The first pic was 18.5 and the second pic was 19. One was caught on a a fly my buddy gave me that we named the “trash fly” just a black steamer with dumbbell eyes that he gives to first time fly fishers, joke was on him that day though. The other was caught on a Fly called Hot Flash Minnow and I think it was in October.


----------



## n-strut

Rip, I think this is actually the 19”. You can see the Hot Flash Minnow. It was an epic day, I think we landed 6 over 18”.


----------



## wallen34

My 20” this spring. Came on a 3.25” Joshy


----------



## RiparianRanger

wallen34 said:


> My 20” this spring. Came on a 3.25” Joshy


Chunk


----------



## 3 dog Ed

That’s a Fatty!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye

wallen34 said:


> My 20” this spring. Came on a 3.25” Joshy


Beauty!


----------



## bman

My PB in Ohio last Fall


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Very nice catches fellas!!!


----------



## RiparianRanger

bman said:


> My PB in Ohio last Fall


Alum?


----------



## bman

RiparianRanger said:


> Alum?


Yep


----------



## jetboatbass

Scioto 21inch spinerbait June way south of greenlawn


----------



## RiparianRanger

jetboatbass said:


> Scioto 21inch spinerbait June way south of greenlawn


Man, look at the paddle on that thing. Bet with warm June water temps she was feisty.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

Both of my 20s came from the Scioto. I’ve caught too many 19.5s to count. 1 was in June on a square bill. The other was in September on a walk the dog lure. I’ve gotten 19 inch plus fish on jig and pigs, lipless, square bills, walk the dogs and joshys. I think it’s more about focusing on where the fish are versus what lures. While that is part of the equation on any given day it’s not the most important thing. Smallies school by size and I have consistently found big fish in the same spots year after year.


----------

